# Tetanus When dehorning???



## animalsRawsome (May 8, 2011)

Should I give my goats a tetanus shot after I dehorn them? 
Thanks!


----------



## Ariel301 (May 8, 2011)

Are you talking disbudding baby kids (burning them with an iron) or sawing already grown in horns off an older goat?


----------



## animalsRawsome (May 9, 2011)

sorry, should have been more specific! I was talking about little goats that I was going to burn. I don't know how old you think is old, but I also have some that are a couple of months old that have scurs. I was thinking about burning them again to get rid of the scurs. (must not have burnt them right the first time) Thanks


----------



## DonnaBelle (May 9, 2011)

We had our vet reburn to get rid of some scurs on a one month old buck we didn't do a good job on.

The vet had to really hold down the rhinehart 50 to do a good job, I couldn't watch.  DH did and he almost had a heart attack.

The vet gave the goat a strong antibiotic shot after the burning and the goat is fine.  But the vet really knew what he was doing, unlike us.

So, having said that you might want to get your vet's advice regarding what meds to give in conjunction with the re-disbudding.  Perhaps you need both, tetnus and antibiotic.

DonnaBelle


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (May 9, 2011)

If the mom was not vacinated with CD&T I give the shot around two weeks of age. And a booster around 4-6 weeks.  

Have they been vacinated at all?  Or Mom??


----------



## animalsRawsome (May 9, 2011)

Emmetts Dairy said:
			
		

> If the mom was not vacinated with CD&T I give the shot around two weeks of age. And a booster around 4-6 weeks.
> 
> Have they been vacinated at all?  Or Mom??


No they have not. I was told to give them CD&T when I band them at 3 months, and then again a few weeks later as a booster. IDK.


----------



## elevan (May 9, 2011)

animalsRawsome said:
			
		

> Emmetts Dairy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do CD&T at 1 week and a booster at 4-5 weeks if mom wasn't vaxed in the last month of pregnancy.  If she was vaxed during that last month then we vax the kids at 4 weeks and booster at 8 weeks.

If they are older than that I would go ahead and vax now with a booster in 3-4 weeks.  You should also vax mom.


----------



## currycomb (May 11, 2011)

we always give tetnus antitoxin when disbudding. haven't lost any to tetnus yet****knocks on wood***** we usually do 20 of ours and 10 for a friend every year for the last 7 years


----------

